# Webster Co.



## mwheat (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there any big bucks in this county? Does it have a good deer population?


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jan 31, 2011)

Big bucks in some areas and same on deer population. If you locate an area to purchase or lease, do some leg work!


----------



## kirby27 (Jan 31, 2011)

have family that has two tracts in webster have seen good bucks on each tract but not a lot of deer though but both these tracts are 80 acres and smaller


----------



## lineman101 (May 13, 2011)

yes and yes hunted for the past 5 yrs in btwn plains n preston on 280


----------



## bow777 (May 15, 2011)

Webster is not known for big bucks but its right next to Sumter which is real good. Location is key


----------



## tail_slider3d (May 22, 2011)

i hunted the webster chattahoochee line for a few years never saw high numbers but did kill several nice bucks


----------



## jbandito (Jun 23, 2011)

check out this webster county lease with pics alll from our webster lease.....yes webster has big bucks

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=625743


----------

